# Over friendly puppy



## Adon (Aug 10, 2011)

Our adorable 6 month old retriever x is fantastic.well behaved and trained but only issue is he is extremely ott when meets other dogs. Some have growled tried to snap at him but makes no difference to him. He just loves other dogs.
He is a big softy, licks their faces and is submissive if there is more than one dog.
We tried to use distraction when dogs approach and also treats. He is normally very into treats but other dogs are way more interesting than anything else.
We did ask our dog walkers advice , who has helped socialise him with a very wide range of dogs. She does dog training too. Her view is we should ignore this and not try to correct his affection. She thinks he will grow out of it.
Some dogs and at times their owners clearly do not like his exuberance and we fear he may be bitten one day.
Any advice or experience with this guys?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, I would class him as bad mannered if I met him on a walk. My dog certainly does not like excitable puppies, especially ones that in his face, or licking his face. 

I would go to a dog training class where a trainer can help you to train him to become better behaved around other dogs. He may grow out of it, but then he may be bitten before that by another dog.


----------



## Adon (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for replying. The vast majority of owners are great,they tell us they understand he is only a pup. He is very submissive e.g. On his back if thet are bigger dogs or more than one. It is honestly affectionate and dog walker , also a dog trainer says he is best trained pup of his age she has ever met!! Esp as he is a retreiver x lab.
She also said it's better for a pup to be over friendly than scared of other dogs and that we shouldn't discourage it too soon in his development.
We did go to dog training class but the trainer used old fashioned techniques and we were not impressed. so did most of training ourselves using treats.
I was just wondering if anyone had used a specific technique for this specific issue , as at all other times he is calm and well mannered
E.g. Doesnt bark or jump up on people.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Does he know the "Leave it" command? 
It came in very useful with my dog obsessed puppy. She was exactly like you describe; bouncy and a submissive licker while sometimes getting growled or snapped at. 
I taught it to her using treats in the house first then moved outside and practiced around dogs at the park.

How to train a dog to "Leave it" - YouTube


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Adon said:


> Our adorable 6 month old retriever x is fantastic.well behaved and trained but only issue is he is extremely ott when meets other dogs. Some have growled tried to snap at him but makes no difference to him. He just loves other dogs.
> He is a big softy, licks their faces and is submissive if there is more than one dog.
> We tried to use distraction when dogs approach and also treats. He is normally very into treats but other dogs are way more interesting than anything else.
> We did ask our dog walkers advice , who has helped socialise him with a very wide range of dogs. She does dog training too. Her view is we should ignore this and not try to correct his affection. She thinks he will grow out of it.
> ...


There is no such thing as an "over friendly" dog, however there IS such a thing as a dog that does not possess impulse control and who is not adequately controlled by its owners.

Dogs do not grow OUT of things, they grow INTO them. The more you allow them to rehearse inappropriate behaviours the better, stronger, faster they get at them; practice makes perfect.

He needs some training in manners, which I would have thought that your trainer could provide?

Perhaps she is happy with this behaviour as it means she needs to do less work when out with the dog, what happens if this behaviour leads to your dog being injured whilst being walked by either of you?

I will post some links


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Read this article in order to understand how your dog's current behaviour could be received by other dogs and owners.

Flying Dog Press - Suzanne Clothier - He Just Wants To Say "Hi!"

The others are self explanatory

ClickerSolutions Training Treasures -- Teaching "Leave It" with Live Things

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/LoweringArousal.pdf

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/inappropriate_play_with_other_dogshumans.pdf

Also beware of dogs who find OTHER dogs the most attractive thing on the planet, YOU should have that role.

If othere dogs are more intoxicating than interraction with you you may find in another couple of months that you have no recall and no control over him.


----------



## Adon (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi thanks for the links
I fear I have given the wrong impression after reading them . My puppy does NOT have high arousal or inappropriate behaviour, he is generally calm and well trained. He has no prey drive, no jumping up, no possessive or dominant reactions and has good recall. He goes to his bed immediately when told. He knows the leave command and will stop mouthing, playing or whatever when old "leave it" This is why my very experienced dog walker says he is the best trained puppy she has seen.
The only issue he has is being over friendly with other dogs. I was wondering if anyone had dealt with this one specific issue with an otherwise well trained puppy. It genuinely is a one off problem and maybe I am overreacting to it and expecting too much from a young pup.
In woods or fields we of course put lead on if see dogs approaching, but my walker says this could make him worse as he will associate other dogs with negative response. His recall off lead is good unless a dog and him play chase.


----------



## Adon (Aug 10, 2011)

Catz1 said:


> Does he know the "Leave it" command?
> It came in very useful with my dog obsessed puppy. She was exactly like you describe; bouncy and a submissive licker while sometimes getting growled or snapped at.
> I taught it to her using treats in the house first then moved outside and practiced around dogs at the park.
> 
> How to train a dog to "Leave it" - YouTube


Thanks for this , we have used similar in the home but it doesn't seem to work when dogs about. Maybe the other issue we have is we walk and live in the country , so on walks often only see one or two dogs, rather than busier places where they will be lots of dogs.
My walker has been great she is an experienced dog behaviourist and works with rescue and aggressive dogs. She does not see his behaviour as an issue.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

_recall off lead is good unless a dog and him play chase._

I rest my case........... that is when you NEED a good recall. He is now at 6 months and very shortly Velcro dog will morph into Bogoff dog........... although as your dog is the _best trained puppy your dog walker/behaviourist has seen_ I am sure I will be wroing. 

In fact I wonder why you are seeking advice on a forum at all when you have such a skilled, knowledgeable, able, trained and experienced person to hand? 

However, as what you are doing "_does __not seem to work when other dogs are about_" your claim that your puppy is such a paragon does not really hold water does it? :skep:

Behaviour that solely exist "_unless (insert relevant excuse_)" is not proofed and still requires training.

Anyway as your behaviourist does not see your dog's behaviour as an issue I am not sure why you are concerned, despite your posts being full of contradictions.


----------



## Adon (Aug 10, 2011)

Smokey, Oh dear I have clearly offended you or come across wrong. I Suppose I was looking here for two things
1.A range of views on whether this isolated behaviour is actual concern or I am overreacting. is my dog walker right he will grow out of it. is it part of the retreiver lab character? Or are my concerns valid? I hope never said she was an expert I just shared what she had said/felt. He is my dog not hers so I was looking for others views.
2. Some specific ideas on how to deal with specific behaviour. Of course his recall is not perfect but it is if no dogs are in sight lol He is not a high arousal dog but very calm. Perhaps environmental factors are to blame as we like in a remote area where we walk we meet dogs but not always.
I thought there would be people out there who dealt with a similar issue. I don't know I was just exploring the issue , debating it with myself maybe ?and tbh did not think it merited such a reaction as yours


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm afraid i'm with Smokeybear on this one. It is a problem when your dog displays poor doggie etiquette! Your dog has already been snapped at and isn't taking this hint and you yourself are concerned this is going to get him into trouble.

If your dog came charging over to mine rudely and in her face I'd be distinctly less than impressed especially if you were ignoring it. Do you really want the other dog or their owner to be dealing with your dog's behaviour in whatever manner they see fit.

If you have a nervous dog like i do being rehabilated after an attack a charging loon bouncing around can and has put her progress back weeks. 

I'd consider having a long line on your dog and reeling them in and only allowing them to approach, with the other dog owners permission, when your dog is calm and responsive.


----------



## Adon (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi
Hey I never said he "Charged rudely" at other dogs  lol he is a softy tail wagger  this is a pup that whines and gives a paw to next doors cat and who licks the horses faces ! he does face lick some dogs but very submissive to others. The dog that snapped at him properly well my pup kept on the tail wagging and lay on his back. I wondered if he is just learning others dogs body language?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Keep working with the 'leave it' command and use a high value treat as well as a long line and he'll get there eventually. I always work on the premise that the other dog could react badly (he has been attacked by an off lead dog) and only let mine say hello if the owner says that it is ok. Even then I'm careful as a dog nipped him when the owner stopped to chat.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Adon said:


> Hi
> Hey I never said he "Charged rudely" at other dogs  lol he is a softy tail wagger  this is a pup that whines and gives a paw to next doors cat and who licks the horses faces ! he does face lick some dogs but very submissive to others. The dog that snapped at him properly well my pup kept on the tail wagging and lay on his back. I wondered if he is just learning others dogs body language?


You didn't describe his approach only what he does when he gets there. I made an assumption from bitter/frustrating experience my apologies. I would go by the general rule of thumb if your adolescent dog is hacking off other dogs enough to get air snaps it's probably something that needs addressing.


----------

